# 2nd Broxdown Baby 2008



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Arrived on the evening of 24th May. Meet Broxdown Mr Bojangles! 










Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG

I wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnt him. Good luck with him he's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh bless look at those legs! I love them when they are all fluffy like that!


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

omg hes lush ! you fancy swapping for a yealing chesnut colt to make 132-13hh 

hes lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

What a stunner, congratulations

mazzi


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

wouldnt you just love to scoop him up and cuddle him


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG...that is the cutest photo ever!!!!! Awwww! He's a wee stunner isn't he! Congrats!


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

That is such an adorable little foal.
He is gorgeous.
Congratulations


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh goodness, I totally forgot that I posted the original thread - extremely sad to let you all know that we lost Bo at five weeks old, he developed the 'snots' which in turn led to pneumonia. Vet did all he could but poor little Bo's heart couldn't cope with the pressure. It was a very sad day for us here.....


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no he looked so healthypoor littl man.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG I'm so sorry 

RIP little man xx


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh how very very sad. What a shame.:frown5:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Broxdown said:


> Arrived on the evening of 24th May. Meet Broxdown Mr Bojangles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo sweet!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww poor thing rip little one xx


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww poor little foal.

RIP little Angel xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I think I am most definately in love!!!
He is adoreable.
Congratulations to all!
Love the name too - but have to say it does sound familiar!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Awww thats sooo sad he was a right little stunner.!
RIP Little man


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

Broxdown said:


> Oh goodness, I totally forgot that I posted the original thread - extremely sad to let you all know that we lost Bo at five weeks old, he developed the 'snots' which in turn led to pneumonia. Vet did all he could but poor little Bo's heart couldn't cope with the pressure. It was a very sad day for us here.....


AWW.. sorry to hear..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry ,
R I P little one,xxx


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh no that is awful.
So sorry to hear that


----------

